# Just bought and need help



## johnny hulgan (Jul 8, 2007)

I just bought an 1940's Crescent L-14 Wood lathe and need a few replacement parts. Anyone have one or ideals on where to get them?


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

*johnny hulgan*

Not familiar with the lathe you bought ,but welcome to the forum. What about asking the guy you bought the lathe from? Try to do a search on the company name on the lathe. Anyway good luck. Mitch


----------



## johnny hulgan (Jul 8, 2007)

The man is 92 and in nursing home and not doing well. I have searched and came up with a few things but not much, company no longer in business,


----------



## jodiemeglio (Jan 2, 2007)

http://www.owwm.com/MfgIndex/Detail.asp?ID=224


----------

